# How Much ????



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

We haven't taken Alfie or Dexter to a groomers yet, partly because we are struggling to find a good/recommended one fairly local with a good reputation (we've been asking around and we either hear horror stories about them, or how wonderful they are...BUT they've got no spaces! ) 

They have been bathed at home and I brush/comb them daily, which they are pretty good with. 

I wondered if anyone could give me an idea of how much a trip to the groomers is likely to cost me, and what sort of treatments you ask for? We are in the UK, (so US members of the forum might not be able to help me,) and I thought I would ask as we continue our search for a decent groomer, just to give me an idea of what to expect. I know it's not polite to ask prices/talk money, so if you are offended by my question I apologise, but if anyone COULD give me an idea I'd be really grateful. 
Thanks so much (in hopeful advance! )


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi there, I find mobile groomers very reasonable and I feel your dogs are much less stressed by the situation if they are at home in their own surroundings with you on hand to reassure them and give them the odd treat.
You should expect between £25-30, you may get a discount for 2, or for a first cut.
Look for someone who specialises in scissor cutting as well as clippers, then you can have your poos on the longer side if that's what you prefer.
Can you have a look on your vets notice board or a "local" pet store? (rather than a chain store.)
Very exciting & nervous times having dexter and Alfie cut for the first time......
I've had 2 home groomers and they are both lovely, they bring there own products and dog towels, or you can bath them yourself after so it's cheaper. Both of the groomers have their own dogs, one has poodles and one has bedlington terriers, so it's an advantage they are dog lovers used to curly haired dogs. It's a shame you don't live near as I would highly recommend either of them.
I did leave Ralph and ruby for a wash and trim once, but I didn't like leaving them and I wasn't that impressed with what she did for £50!!! (2 of them) & Ralph was quiet stressed bu the whole experience.
Hope this helps, it may be that you have trial & error before you find one your fully satisfied with.
Don't forget your before & after pictures!! X


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks Tracey, that really helps.  We were hoping to get a mobile groomer who comes to your house, but having 'found' 2, neither of them have any spaces, they are 100% fully booked!  We have a couple of other cockapoo owners who we see sometimes when out walking, and one was recommended by them (a good start as their poo looked lovely,) but no joy, and the other was recommended by their pals Henry & Louis' 'mum,' but again, no spaces (she doesn't advertise, it's all word-of-mouth recommendations.) 

Good idea to check local pet shop notice board, will deffo do that, and keep asking around too; luckily we aren't in a desperate hurry as they aren't really in need of a haircut just yet, but we did want to get them used to the whole experience of having someone other than us bath, comb and trim them. 

Thanks again, much appreciated.


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

Hiya I took Sid to a lovely lady who had her own grooming parlour and would puppy sit for free all day cos she loved dogs. (I didn't need that but nice to know she's a real animal fan) it cost £20 for a puppy groom. Then she said once he's bigger it would be £25. She trimmed/clipped his bits, his paws, his face and belly. She bathed and blow dried him and plucked his ears. I didn't want his fluffy coat trimmed just yet. I'm not sure I'm going to go bk to her tbh as she turned his face into a poodle's face (maybe cos she has poodles?) he had a huge fringe and bald nose area....(I said about 30 times I didn't want that look!) It's only just growing bk now about 4 wks later! But she totally cured him off his hair dryer fear and got him a little used to being clipped, so it's all good really. It's prob good to try a few diff groomers to then choose your fave. All of the ones I called were £20 for a puppy groom. Good luck x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I spend more on Lady's hair than I do on my own!  but I am now trying to groom her myself.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

If you are feeling brave I would really recommend getting yourself onto a pet grooming course to learn how to do them yourself. Obviously initial costs of course/ equipment needs to be factored in, but in the long run with 2 of them you will save a fortune. Also you can cut them exactly how you want them (with a bit of practice!!). 

We organised for a few of us to do a cockapoo specific course last year.
Unfortunately I am ooop north so not much good for directing you to a course but there was a couple of courses sorted down your way too. 

Colin (colpa) with Betty and Ted did a couple and is in your direction I think. Not sure who else did it but i'm sure people will pop up if you give them a shout!

It seems a bit daunting at first but there are a lot of people on here who do their own and they do a great job!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ah, cross posted! There you go- Mo is the proof!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> Thanks Tracey, that really helps.  We were hoping to get a mobile groomer who comes to your house, but having 'found' 2, neither of them have any spaces, they are 100% fully booked!  We have a couple of other cockapoo owners who we see sometimes when out walking, and one was recommended by them (a good start as their poo looked lovely,) but no joy, and the other was recommended by their pals Henry & Louis' 'mum,' but again, no spaces (she doesn't advertise, it's all word-of-mouth recommendations.)
> 
> Good idea to check local pet shop notice board, will deffo do that, and keep asking around too; luckily we aren't in a desperate hurry as they aren't really in need of a haircut just yet, but we did want to get them used to the whole experience of having someone other than us bath, comb and trim them.
> 
> Thanks again, much appreciated.


The recommended mobile groomers that are full, are they just not taking on any more clients? Or can you not book their next a available slot, say in 4-6 weeks??
Learning to self groom is appealing, especially as others say with 2 - it will certainly keep the cost down! 
Also look own vets notice boards, reception areas for groomers business cards. X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We had a professional groomer in the city but it was expensive and Rufus hated it. Now that we are in the country with less need for style I do Rufus myself. I bought clippers and just did as much as he can tolerate at a time. The clippers came with a training video. The trick is to have lots of time and to make sure their coat is very clean, dry and brushed perfectly. I still have a bit trouble with his face and legs but on the whole he looks ok, only a bit moth eaten.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Tinman said:


> The recommended mobile groomers that are full, are they just not taking on any more clients? Or can you not book their next a available slot, say in 4-6 weeks??


From what I can gather they aren't taking on any more clients as they are already pretty much full-time doing the dogs they have. One did say the next time she lost a dog (ie. it moved or died!! ) she would let us know.  Wasn't entirely sure how I felt about that!!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Wash cut and blow dry £30 and Max is fine. Mind you my groomer is lovely.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I've just booked barney in for his first trim on Monday. Am terrified I won't recognise my fur ball when they've finished with him. I love his long coat but with winter coming every time he goes out in the wet, he gets filthy and damp and I just haven't got the time to devote to keeping him clean and blow drying him several times a day. I had thought his lovely coat would keep him warm in the autumn/winter but it can have the opposite effect because it holds so much water and he shivers with the cold.
I have been quoted £21 for a wash and trim btw although round this way £30 is not uncommon.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I am waiting for Dawn to set up in business as Barney's coat is very like Dudley's and she did a great job on him. Hint. Hint.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki goes to our local groomer's and she is wonderful.
Wash and blow dry with hygiene trim is £15, includes nail trim and feet trim - but if she does a facial tidy up as well then the price goes up to £20.
Full body clip with all the above is £36.
Kiki has had 4 full clips, one severe - so roughly every 3 months, sometimes she goes in for a tidy up imbetween - or I just have a hack at long facial hair and fluffy feet 

Dot will go in a couple of weeks and Sue will give her a gentle wash and do, just so she gets the experience.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

RangerC said:


> I am waiting for Dawn to set up in business as Barney's coat is very like Dudley's and she did a great job on him. Hint. Hint.


LOL, was just going to add my comments (looking at about a month now fingers crossed - about b****y time!)
Can't really help with you finding a local groomer - except did you ask the groomer that was full if she could recommend anyone else? groomers usually know one or two others at least and should have an idea how good they are, for those of you that were not sure about a groom you have had done, if you liked the groomer I would go back to them but just explain what you want done differently next time to give them the chance to get it right.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I've paid anything from 25-30£. We now use a lovely mobile groomer. Have been pleased so far (except for Lola's extreme groom - which I think was NOT the groomers fault - I wasn't here to give the ACCURATE instructions and the groomer was told to "go short" and that's what he did!).


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> From what I can gather they aren't taking on any more clients as they are already pretty much full-time doing the dogs they have. One did say the next time she lost a dog (ie. it moved or died!! ) she would let us know.  Wasn't entirely sure how I felt about that!!!


Then she must be good - get your name on the waiting list, I know what you mean, your gain will be someone else's loss! ! X
Are their coats matted, or is it just time.....?


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

I'll do it for £10 per dog + coffee + cake


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Sumes said:


> I'll do it for £10 per dog + coffee + cake


Sounds too good to miss - book me in next time your up the north west way!
I'll provide the cake


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

When your trainings finished are you ready to go Dawn ???? Did you settle on a name ???


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> When your trainings finished are you ready to go Dawn ???? Did you settle on a name ???


Trainings done, although just got to go back to finish some theory, its some building work and plumbing for the bath that is holding me up, when that is finally done I will be ready, although will start slowly as will only have 2 days a week free for it, have done a friends little schnauzer though (sneaked him upstairs to bath), she didn't want the real schnauzer groom and loved what I did (sort of schnauzer cross teddy!), and is coming back, and got another little cocker I said I would do before the builders start, I hope to just start slowly through word of mouth which will be better for building my confidence I think!
Pretty sure I am going to use 'Short Bark & Sides'!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Trainings done, although just got to go back to finish some theory, its some building work and plumbing for the bath that is holding me up, when that is finally done I will be ready, although will start slowly as will only have 2 days a week free for it, have done a friends little schnauzer though (sneaked him upstairs to bath), she didn't want the real schnauzer groom and loved what I did (sort of schnauzer cross teddy!), and is coming back, and got another little cocker I said I would do before the builders start, I hope to just start slowly through word of mouth which will be better for building my confidence I think!
> Pretty sure I am going to use 'Short Bark & Sides'!


That's great dawn, love the name.
I was looking at local short courses in dog grooming, as I know it will save me a fortune over the years with 2. X


----------

